# PX4 Holsters



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello: 

I am now in the market for an OWB, paddle type holster for the PX4 9mm. Any body have any good opinions on where to spend my hard earned cash?


Jake


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

What kind of material are you looking for? Kydex, leather etc.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

If kydex is the molded carbon fiber/ plastic then yes.

is that better than leather?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It depends on who you ask as to which is better, it really comes down to preference or needs. I prefer leather but I do have a Fobus holster for my carry guns for when it rains. There are great paddle holster in both materials. I never really liked paddle holsters of any kind until I got a DeSantis Viper for my Sig. It is leather with a thumbreak and is very comfortable. I did make some modifications to mine to suit me a little better and it has become my favorite carry holster for my Sig. I tried several Kydex or "plastic" holsters and have yet to find one I just really like though I do have a Fobus Evolution holster on order for my PX4. Your going to be a little limited on the PX4 in the paddle holster market but DeSantis and Fobus are two for you to look at.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a Comp-Tac Paddle Holster for my P99 and M&Pc. Great holster that is very comfortable to wear.

I also have a Pro-Undercover IWB for my PX4 and a Infidel IWB for my P99. Both Comp-Tac holsters also.

www.comp-tac.com


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Try BLACKHAWK. I have it for my px4 .45, does the job well and looks pretty neat. I believe its under their CQC holsters. Mine is the CQC serpa two holster, paid 42 dollars for it. EBAY


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

i know nothing about these guy but saw the web site. Products » Alabama Holster Company - Concealment Products That "Just Plain Work"


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a Fobus OWB kydex that seems to work pretty good. I'll know better after my first USPSA match this weekend!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's a holster I bought from Davis Leather for my PX4. Looks really cool when it's strapped to your side.


----------



## sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2011)

these are very comfortable against bare skin http://n82tactical.com/n82store/


----------



## Jonathan926 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a PX4 9mm full size. Does anyone carry it concealed? If so what holster do you use?


----------



## luvmyberetta (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm a big guy so IWB is not a great option, but I've used both of these and found them to be very comfortable. The first is an IMI Defense holster and makes it easy to conceal with an over shirt. It rides higher, has a removable mag holder, and is adjustable to any angle. It looks nice with that PX4 logo too. The second pic is a leather holster I made. I usually use it at the range or while hunting.


----------

